# Happy Birthday America!



## Janice (Jul 4, 2008)

Fireworks over Lake Austin, Austin TX by Trey Ratcliff

Happy Fourth of July Specktrites!


----------



## cathyinto (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy 4th of July, lovely neighbours! Enjoy your celebrations


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2008)

Whoo Hoo! Happy Birthday America!!! Land of the Free, Home of the Brave

Happy & Safe 4th Everybody!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Hooah.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Independence Day to all!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 4, 2008)

What a great picture!!! Happy 4th!!


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 4, 2008)

Ooh, pretty! Beats the heck out of the stuff we'll shoot off in my back yard in a little while. hehe. Happy day, y'all!


----------

